

Tell HN: Open your site just to HNers thru Launchset - dannyr

Hi guys,<p>I have recently added a new feature on my site that allows you to open your site just to the members of the Hacker News community. You can find a sample site at http://www.launchset.com/site/demo4/ .<p>Oh and if you guys have time, please review my app too.<p>Thanks!
======
ytNumbers
This is a great idea! However, when I tried your sample site, and clicked on
this link:

<http://www.launchset.com/user/admin/linkaccounts/>

I got this error message:

"There was an error while handling your request."

~~~
dannyr
ytNumbers,

Thanks for trying it out. I need to fixing the login redirection. For the
meantime, please login first (<http://www.launchset.com/user/login/>) before
going to Link Accounts (<http://www.launchset.com/user/admin/linkaccounts/>).

~~~
ytNumbers
Thanks for the prompt response. I gave it another try, and was surprised by
how many hoops I had to jump through to get things working. There has got to
be an easier way. People want this sort of thing to be "dead simple".

~~~
dannyr
Oh another thing. I will remove the requirement of an email address just to be
granted an invite. So that would be one less step for users.

------
dannyr
here are clickable links:

<http://www.launchset.com/>

<http://www.launchset.com/site/demo4>

